# DIY breathing mask?



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

I seen a DIY charcoal and cotton mask used on the Nat Geo Z.E.R.T. show this week. Got me curious a bit because it is pretty cheap and can be made from household items.

below is the best 'net description I could find.
http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Gas-Mask/

My question is, how effective would this be? It doesn't really seal and how long do you think these two materials would last? Other thoughts?

I guess this falls under better than nothing.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It would be better than nothing.

I saw these on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Charcoal-Acti...=1406743318&sr=8-7&keywords=charcoal+gas+mask

They cost $39.99 for 100 of them.

Or you could get an Israeli gas mask for $24.50.

http://www.amazon.com/Israeli-Civil...=UTF8&qid=1406743400&sr=8-1&keywords=gas+mask


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Worst comes to worst a female brassiere could be used as a mask in some situations.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

First I am not trying to be funny on this post 

Split a tampax lengthwise the fluff to the front 
and wrap it around your nose and mouth 
tie in back with any cord and you have a mask 
with fine particulate removal

Tampax are sanitary and can be used as a sterile bandage 
as a wet forehead pad for relieving temperature using alcohol or water

they are inexpensive sanitary and come individually wrapped if you buy
the right ones compare that to the prices of commercial compression bandages.

Check your testosterone at the door or pay 100 times the price for 
camo covered ones.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

nightwing said:


> First I am not trying to be funny on this post
> 
> Split a tampax lengthwise the fluff to the front
> and wrap it around your nose and mouth
> ...


Nice idea.

And yes, I get that a bra could be used. However I think I was wondering on the 'real' viability on this specific breathing device.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

I personally wouldn't want anything that could not be used and tested with more than once without ruining it. Something as simple as someone blowing smoke on your face would help you know if it actually fits.

In a pinch, I guess anything with charcoal would be ok. Maybe grab some fish tank filters?


----------



## M1-thum (Aug 22, 2014)

This might be a stupid question so forgive me if it's been asked;

Does anyone have or know where to get a diagram of the inside of a WWI German gas mask or late war American mask?

It seems to me they should be relatively simple. Maybe simple enough to copy?


----------

